# Sears ss16 problem battery



## BladesAway ss16 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, I am new to this forum. I have a sears ss16 garden tractor that I got off of my grandpa. My problem is that I would like the battery to charge while it is running. My grandpa put an aftermarket kohler 12.5 hp air compressor engine on the tractor. He has it set up to where the starter drawls enougg power from the battery to start the mower and then does not charge it. What do I need to do to get the battery to charge while running without changing tractors and motor?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor forum.

On my ss16 it has the stacked pulley coming off the right side of the engine. Is yours set up the same way?

If so you could try to add an alternator to it. I did that when I converted my old Case from 6 volt to 12 volt. I got one new for less than $30 from local auto parts store and just put a longer fan belt on it. 

If you could mount it on the front so you could run a belt from the stacked pulley to the alternator it would be easy to charge the battery and run head lights and anything else you wanted to.

Andy


----------



## BladesAway ss16 (Nov 11, 2009)

It does have the stacked pully. How would I go about wiring up the alternator and what kin dof alternator should I use?


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

use a delco alternator there cheap and very common especially ones from the eightys and early nineties and it only takes three wires to wire them one heavy 0ne from the stud one that back to the battery one from that lug to second teriminal i belive says battry and the other runs to you key switch or you can get a one wire one from summit racing equipment or jegs and you only have to run one wire to the battery


----------

